# What's the Temp by you?



## CRJ700 (Dec 31, 2017)

This is a decent cold snap for us. Its currently 8 F eastern long island.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 31, 2017)

CRJ700 said:


> This is a decent cold snap for us. Its currently 8 F eastern long island.


Some of our weather in the foothills of the Adirondacks.
Tonight
Mostly clear, with a low around -30. Wind chill values as low as -42. West wind 3 to 5 mph.
New Year's Day
Mostly sunny and cold, with a high near 0. Wind chill values as low as -40. Calm wind becoming west 5 to 7 mph in the morning.
Monday Night
A 20 percent chance of snow showers before 10pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around -18. Wind chill values as low as -28. Light and variable wind.
Tuesday
Snow showers likely, mainly between 9am and 4pm. Increasing clouds, with a high near 14. Wind chill values as low as -30. Southwest wind 5 to 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## Jersey_Marine (Dec 31, 2017)

Im in Northwest Jersey at it’s 5 degrees exactly right now. Weather Channel says it feels like -9. Its insanely cold. Ive had my Jotul cranking all day. I don’t know how anyone around here would want to go to Times Square tonite. You have to be crazy..


----------



## Greenmonster304 (Dec 31, 2017)

CRJ700 said:


> This is a decent cold snap for us. Its currently 8 F eastern long island.



Hey where are you? I am in Southampton


----------



## CRJ700 (Dec 31, 2017)

thewoodlands said:


> Some of our weather in the foothills of the Adirondacks.
> Tonight
> Mostly clear, with a low around -30. Wind chill values as low as -42. West wind 3 to 5 mph.
> New Year's Day
> ...


That's brutal. When I'm up in Canada and the temps dip that low its painful to just be outside.


----------



## upick (Dec 31, 2017)

-6 here in Peru, NY with a light breeze


----------



## CRJ700 (Dec 31, 2017)

Greenmonster304 said:


> Hey where are you? I am in Southampton


Not quite as far east as you. I'm in brookhaven.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 31, 2017)

- something for the past several days with highs in the single digits. 

Damn cold . . .

That's my unscientific description of just how cold it has been in my neck of the woods.

Didn't stop me from going snowmobiling the past two days though . . . didn't notice a whole lot of other folks on the trails though.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Highbeam (Dec 31, 2017)

36 above! 6 o’clock New Year’s Eve night.


----------



## toddnic (Dec 31, 2017)

7 degrees with ice/sleet at 4,000 ft. elevation in western NC. DOT just closed a number of the mountain roads around us. Thankfully the house is a balmy 74 degrees


----------



## ckr74 (Dec 31, 2017)

I've got -1 here in eastern Kansas. Going to -10 by morning.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Dec 31, 2017)

14F in Central Virginia.  We are going to get single digits at night for the next few days.


----------



## Mark N MO (Dec 31, 2017)

Right now, temp is 9°, wind is N at 9 MPH, wind chill is -4.  Forecast low is -3°, and with wind gusts of 20 MPH+ later, that's a wind chill of -17.


----------



## rdust (Dec 31, 2017)

Outdoor thermometer shows -10 right now but it's lying a bit, more like -4.  Either way it's cold.


----------



## AbrK (Dec 31, 2017)

Currently 24 here right now 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 45cheese (Jan 1, 2018)

14 below zero in superior wi.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Jan 1, 2018)

Little brisk here in northern lower peninsula MI. Was -8 last night. Looks like it's getting a little colder mid week.


----------



## AbrK (Jan 1, 2018)

Little chilly here now 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatwise (Jan 1, 2018)

6f and no wind. Cold but mangable.


----------



## JimBear (Jan 1, 2018)

-14F here in SW Iowa, wind chill says -31F, feels like I relocated back to the Bakken in North Dakota.


----------



## edyit (Jan 1, 2018)

-9F here in Wilmington NY, the home of Whiteface Mountain


----------



## Jason721 (Jan 1, 2018)

4:00am...4*F.  southern Indiana
Yep just woke up to feed the stove


----------



## JBinKC (Jan 1, 2018)

4am -7f Missouri Ozarks BRRR!


----------



## mtcox1791 (Jan 1, 2018)

25F in upstate South Carolina.
I think I get the high temp award.
But, that is cold for this area.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 1, 2018)

-8 Schenectady, my.   Basement foamed last winter and spring holding 49 degrees.


----------



## KimiBwoah (Jan 1, 2018)

-8 in central Indiana at the moment, -22 wind chill..stove can't eat enough wood. Running a 700F flue to stay at 68 in house. Glad I just swept it or I'd just be letting the furnace handle it. RIP my wood stack. This smoke dragon goes away for next winter. Happy new year!


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Jan 1, 2018)

The past week has been brutal here in southern Maine.  These are my last 6 overnight lows, actual air temp not wind chill: -8, -14, -24, -20, -8, -23 this AM.  Daytime highs have been single numbers as well.  At least it's making good ice for ice fishing.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jan 1, 2018)

We are at about 5 right now not sure about the wind chill.  It's cold but house is 75 to 78, the stoves are not having a proble keeping up.  The rest of the week looks to be not much better.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 1, 2018)

-27C  (-17f) makes it a record low for Jan 1st here. My electric heat was on when I got up. The neighbours(bors) gas furnaces are giving off more steam than my chimney and the ice is clinging to their walls.


----------



## mol1jb (Jan 1, 2018)

-12 this morning when we woke up in Central IL. That is about 30* lower than our average lows. Just crazy cold for this area.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice and balmy here this morning...no worries as the White Oak and Locust is taking it all in stride...


----------



## ohlongarm (Jan 1, 2018)

CRJ700 said:


> This is a decent cold snap for us. Its currently 8 F eastern long island.



Seven below minus 18 wind chills,the King Parlor is keeping us toasty.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 1, 2018)

-31F actual temp, not windchill, at 7:00 am on Dec 31; heatwave and -20F at 7:00 am Jan 1. Summer is on the way.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 1, 2018)

AbrK said:


> Little chilly here now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snazzy  set up . . . two questions . . . 1) What's the brand? 2) Is it reliable? 

My current set up tends to show higher temps? For example, this morning it showed -2 degrees F . . . got in my brother in law's vehicle and it was -10 degrees F.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 1, 2018)

Chimney Smoke said:


> The past week has been brutal here in southern Maine.  These are my last 6 overnight lows, actual air temp not wind chill: -8, -14, -24, -20, -8, -23 this AM.  Daytime highs have been single numbers as well.  At least it's making good ice for ice fishing.



. . . and safer ice for snowmobiling!


----------



## AbrK (Jan 1, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> Snazzy  set up . . . two questions . . . 1) What's the brand? 2) Is it reliable?
> 
> My current set up tends to show higher temps? For example, this morning it showed -2 degrees F . . . got in my brother in law's vehicle and it was -10 degrees F.



It’s a lacrosse technology I bought it at canadian tire it seems to be pretty accurate I check the weather network and seems to be on point with what everything else is saying my wife’s car says the same temp as the thermometer I have the receiver thingy up high on a post and the sun beems on it good and doesn’t seem to throw it off I have a cheap one that when the sun hits it it jumps temp quit a bit throwing it way off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 1, 2018)

A little game . . . how many cats can you spot in the picture? 

Hint: Most of the cats are on the camping cot in front of the woodstove . . . 

P.S. Forgive me for not having the cleanest stove . . . with these temps I've been more focused on the heat vs. keeping it all pretty. Hoping for a break with some 20 degree weather forecast later this week so I can clean the glass and dump the ashes.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 1, 2018)

We had a regular temp low of -26 this morning, attached is the wind chill chart.


----------



## AbrK (Jan 1, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> A little game . . . how many cats can you spot in the picture?
> 
> Hint: Most of the cats are on the camping cot in front of the woodstove . . .
> 
> P.S. Forgive me for not having the cleanest stove . . . with these temps I've been more focused on the heat vs. keeping it all pretty. Hoping for a break with some 20 degree weather forecast later this week so I can clean the glass and dump the ashes.



5 lol ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbrK (Jan 1, 2018)

AbrK said:


> 5 lol ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 1, 2018)

AbrK said:


> 6
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I saw 6, but not sure if it's a cat stove!  Lol


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 1, 2018)

AbrK said:


> 6
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Winner winner chicken dinner . . .


----------



## wildfire (Jan 1, 2018)

right now its 5^ - supposed to drop to -8 later this week!


----------



## jebatty (Jan 2, 2018)

Right now -11F. Will make it above 0F today -- time for a swim.


----------



## ksmobile1 (Jan 2, 2018)

CRJ700 said:


> This is a decent cold snap for us. Its currently 8 F eastern long island.


-3° this morning  [emoji32]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rawlins02 (Jan 2, 2018)

-10 F at 7 AM in Amherst Massachusetts. I'm using a hair drier to thaw a freezing pipe in my unheated garage. Cat is stretched out in front of the wood stove.


----------



## Dieselhead (Jan 2, 2018)

-2 this am, so far the coldest it’s been since winter started.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 2, 2018)

We had a regular temp of -16 this morning but the temps are going up to 19 today, we'll take it.


----------



## Sully1515 (Jan 2, 2018)

This morning, (1/2/18) the temperature was -15ºF in southern New Hampshire.  Obviously, temperatures are much colder in NH's north country We had our wood stove going all weekend.  Kept our farm house pretty warm.


----------



## byQ (Jan 2, 2018)

+15 F right now (early am), and about +10 F last night - so normal temperatures. Where I'm at in Idaho is just below the cold trough. So not far enough above (= colder temps) or far enough below (= warmer temps).


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 2, 2018)

We were at 3F this morning at 6am.


----------



## RobbieB (Jan 2, 2018)

55 degrees and overcast.


----------



## CRJ700 (Jan 2, 2018)

Woke up yesterday morning to a cold house(Ran out of home heating oil ) We burned 250 Gal of oil for the month of December. Almost double our normal use. Crazy.


----------



## missedbass (Jan 2, 2018)

RobbieB said:


> 55 degrees and overcast.


That's just not right LOL


----------



## RobbieB (Jan 2, 2018)

Hehe, yes you are correct.

This is the left coast, you're on the right coast -


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 2, 2018)

Laundry room drain froze up today . . . first time that has happened since we  bought the house back in 1996. Yup . . . it's cold.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 2, 2018)

I have started keeping a space heater in the master bathroom.  It is the farthest water has to travel from our pressure tank, the farthest from the stove and I am afraid a pipe is going to freeze overnight.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 2, 2018)

CRJ700 said:


> Woke up yesterday morning to a cold house(Ran out of home heating oil ) We burned 250 Gal of oil for the month of December. Almost double our normal use. Crazy.


 You do have a wood stove don't you ?


----------



## Rich L (Jan 2, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> Laundry room drain froze up today . . . first time that has happened since we  bought the house back in 1996. Yup . . . it's cold.


 Should we be putting anti-freeze in these drains ?


----------



## edyit (Jan 3, 2018)

Rich L said:


> Should we be putting anti-freeze in these drains ?



if you're not going to be using it for an extended period of time yes, if you're using it quite often then no since when you use it you will just flush the antifreeze out of it, you could add some to it after every use if you wanted to though, just make sure it's rv antifreeze not automotive


----------



## KodiakII (Jan 3, 2018)

19.4 deg F at 0600, 24 hours ago it was -13 F ...better than the -22f after xmas.  Supposed to stay like this till end of month.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 3, 2018)

12 now. Not nearly as punishing as zero the last couple mornings.  And room temp is 64 instead of 62. BL fire in the hole!  Today will be the warmest here this week..about 25. Looks like we'll be out of the woods come Sunday.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 4, 2018)

The wind chill will be the big thing for our area, this is for our area.
Tonight
Snow before 4am, then snow showers after 4am. Low around -10. Wind chill values as low as -31. West wind 15 to 18 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
Friday
Snow showers. Areas of blowing snow. High near -8. Wind chill values as low as -34. West wind 16 to 18 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.
Friday Night
Snow showers likely, mainly before 10pm. Cloudy, with a low around -17. Wind chill values as low as -37. West wind 11 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
Saturday
Partly sunny and cold, with a high near -10. Wind chill values as low as -38. West wind 9 to 11 mph.
Saturday Night
Partly cloudy, with a low around -26. Southwest wind 3 to 7 mph.


----------



## Allagash350 (Jan 4, 2018)

24 and still snowing here in Maine. 
It’s warm enough that I should be able to sleep through the night and not have to reload, but I’m worried about power outages so I’ll reload around 2 probably. This red oak was from a massive tree I took down 3 years ago and is awesome for overnight burns.  

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## mountain man 2 (Jan 4, 2018)

7* here.....40 mph wind gust....gotta pick up 2.5 to cords of 3 year old red oak n black locust early tomorrow mornin...oughta be fun!


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 5, 2018)

10F is starting to feel downright normal at this point.


----------



## webfish (Jan 5, 2018)

We are finally going to get warming trend, 20's , Been a cold 10 days.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 5, 2018)

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> 10F is starting to feel downright normal at this point.



Anything in the double digits after all of last week feels downright balmy . . . on Wednesday when the temps went up to the mid-20s I saw a couple guys in their T-shirts outside (albeit I don't think they were planning on staying outside for any great length of time.)


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 5, 2018)

-3F this morning and we got another 6" of snow.  1F now and will be -7F tonight.

Next week we get a break with some temps in the 20's and 30's.

Using the new boiler more this week then I did all last year.  500 gallons..ready to go..the Buderus purring away.    And of course...and fully stocked NC30 that is destroying my wood pile.


----------



## yooper08 (Jan 5, 2018)

Was -7 at 8:00 this morning in SE Michigan, currently +4.  Have transitioned from my ash to the oak.  Staying toasty.

Saw a dog running loose today, looks like it's cable snapped from being so cold since it was dragging part it around.  Couldn't get it to come, so hopefully it made it back home or someone else was able to get it inside.


----------



## Sprinter (Jan 14, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> A little game . . . how many cats can you spot in the picture?
> 
> Hint: Most of the cats are on the camping cot in front of the woodstove . . .


Jake, I love the pic.  We now have four cats and a dog.  This is a familiar scene...  We count 5.  Is one hidden off the cot Or two huddled up?  You said "most".  Wife will not stop bugging me until we get an answer

Okay, never mind.  We (I) didn't see the black one nearest the stove.  Nice cozy scene.  We agreed to stop at four, but it's hard to resist taking another rescue home sometimes when you know they're going to have a hard life otherwise.  Good going Jake.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 15, 2018)

Sprinter said:


> Jake, I love the pic.  We now have four cats and a dog.  This is a familiar scene...  We count 5.  Is one hidden off the cot Or two huddled up?  You said "most".  Wife will not stop bugging me until we get an answer
> 
> Okay, never mind.  We (I) didn't see the black one nearest the stove.  Nice cozy scene.  We agreed to stop at four, but it's hard to resist taking another rescue home sometimes when you know they're going to have a hard life otherwise.  Good going Jake.



https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...594cc07e790777c49ff4fa2aa4cef8ad&action=click

Sorry . . . the correct answer is six . . . which you did get on your second try at least.   The other two cats are anti-social.


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2018)

I feel for you folks. They had Kent, CT, my wife's hometown, on the news last night. Ice flows melted and released clogging the Housatonic causing a lot of flooding. And now it will be refreezing, right over Rt. 7. This scene looks to be playing out in NY state too. What a mess.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 15, 2018)

Minor flooding around here . . . went out to check on our nearly finished ATV bridge we put in this Fall . . . all I can say is I'm really glad we listened to this old guy who had a bucket loader when he advised us to build the bridge on two concrete blocks (approximately 2 1/2-3 feet tall) stacked on top of each other. 

At the time it looked a bit silly since the stream had maybe two or three inches of water in it . . . yesterday the water was maybe 6-8 inches from spilling over the top of the bridge and block.


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2018)

42F this morning, then it hit 64F at the airport and 58F at our house. Cooler weather is coming now, but still above freezing. Spring is around the corner, Daffodils are 4" tall. Days are getting longer.


----------



## Sprinter (Jan 16, 2018)

begreen said:


> 42F this morning, then it hit 64F at the airport and 58F at our house. Cooler weather is coming now, but still above freezing. Spring is around the corner, Daffodils are 4" tall. Days are getting longer.


Is this still January?  I'm thinking I need a new calendar.  60F here today.  Spooky. Not complaining, but the wife wants to start planting the garden.


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2018)

I planted some radishes and spinach. Waiting for the greenhouse seed order to arrive.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 16, 2018)

No planting of the garden here...lol currently 0 degrees with a -20 windchill...there are some 40s in the forecast.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 17, 2018)

begreen said:


> 42F this morning, then it hit 64F at the airport and 58F at our house. Cooler weather is coming now, but still above freezing. Spring is around the corner, Daffodils are 4" tall. Days are getting longer.



Wait a minute . . . are you serious . . . daffodils are actually coming up outside? Unbelievable . . . (which I say as I type this while looking outside as the snow is coming down and the temps are most un-Daffodil-like.)


----------



## RobbieB (Jan 17, 2018)

55 and overcast, a little drizzle off and on, night time upper 40's


----------



## Sprinter (Jan 17, 2018)

begreen said:


> I planted some radishes and spinach. Waiting for the greenhouse seed order to arrive.


I think I've made my envy known before about spinach.  We've never been able to keep it from bolting too soon, but I can't remember the secret.  But I think we may try to get some Swiss Chard going.  That seems to weather pretty well and maybe peas.

I still think we're pushing things too soon, but who cares?  It's fun to try.

My sympathies go out to those with the horrible weather problems.


----------



## begreen (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes, I had the seeds so I thought I'd give it a try. We had good luck growing Olympia spinach last couple years. It may be too early, we'll see. Normally I start the plants indoors. Warm soil is the key to germination. If we keep going this way then you may be able to set them out in late February, during another warm spell. We've broken 3 record highs already this month. It popped up to 50 tonight, but it's supposed to be getting cooler soon.


----------



## Sprinter (Jan 17, 2018)

begreen said:


> Normally I start the plants indoors.


I do that with my prized tuberous begonias in early spring for a jump start (in planters).  Once outdoors at the right time, they are gorgeous.  Timing is everything.  Maybe we'll try some veggies.

I can't help but think this is some kind of teaser weather here, but we'll see.  Seeds are relatively cheap and anything to get us outside is always a good thing...  I sure do like spinach though.  I am what I am and all that.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 31, 2018)

It's 27 tonight with the temp trending up, we'll load the Liberty up with Soft & Sugar Maple with a few splits of Oak.

This morning we had 1, it's been a colder winter with some nice snow for the snowmobile trails but then the rains came, We have a bunch of ice so it's made walking pretty slickery.


----------



## blades (Feb 1, 2018)

about 14 right now and falling


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 1, 2018)

Seventy three degrees and sunny -


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2018)

We have 32 degrees heading down to 4 so we'll load the Liberty up with Sugar Maple & Oak and then set the Pellet Stove temp at 77.

Both stoves are in the basement so the constant heat from the Pellet Stove makes a big difference once we get down to single digits.


----------



## begreen (Feb 1, 2018)

We've been hovering around 42-45º. Seedlings have popped up and are starving for light. Looks like I'll need to get the grow light setup.


----------



## fbelec (Feb 2, 2018)

just thru in a half a load of maple. it's 37 now and raining and by 7 am we should have a flash freeze with temps dropping during the day and we should be around 9 or 10 tomorrow night


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 3, 2018)

It's 21 tonight with AccuWeather calling for a low of 17 so we'll load the Liberty up with some Sugar Maple.


----------



## fbelec (Feb 4, 2018)

fbelec said:


> just thru in a half a load of maple. it's 37 now and raining and by 7 am we should have a flash freeze with temps dropping during the day and we should be around 9 or 10 tomorrow night


got down to 5 but still nice inside


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 4, 2018)

We had 33 or 34 this morning with the temps dropping to single digits tonight.

We still don't have enough snow for the sleds so that season is on hold until the next big snowfall.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 4, 2018)

It's 35 tonight heading down to the high single digits so we'll go with some Sugar Maple & Oak in the Lopi Liberty.


----------



## webfish (Feb 4, 2018)

zero.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2018)

It was 13 this morning but dropped to 8 with a  wind, it warmed up to 15 but the wind stayed with us all day.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 5, 2018)

We're having a whole week in the 70's with sunshine!


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2018)

It's 15  tonight with it holding that temp most of the night so we'll burn some Maple and Oak.


----------



## fbelec (Feb 6, 2018)

RobbieB said:


> We're having a whole week in the 70's with sunshine!



boy i'm glad the wife won't see this. everytime we have cold or snow or both she says ready to move yet.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 6, 2018)

We had 19 this morning so we loaded the Liberty up with some Yellow Birch. We'll be hitting single digits the next three nights so we'll mix in some Oak with Sugar Maple on our overnight burns.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 7, 2018)

We hit a low of 7 but when we rolled out of the sleeper this morning it was 13. After doing a few things the ashes went out and a new fire was started.

The wood we brought in the other day got stacked in its rack so we have two full racks (each 4 x 4) with some Oak in the third rack.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 7, 2018)

We're heading down to 7 for a low, more Sugar Maple & Oak for the overnight fire in the Liberty and in the other corner we'll set the Pellet Stove on 77 for the night.


----------

